# OpenBSD and pfsense



## xy16644 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to ask this so I will take a chance....

When would someone choose OpenBSD (and pf) over pfsense and vice versa?

For me configuring OpenBSD/pf looks a lot more difficult to pfsense? I have no experience with pfsense and almost no exposure with OpenBSD but looking at pfsenses web site pfsense looks like it is all GUI based to configure everything wheres OpenBSDs pf is all command based.

Am just keen to hear peoples comments or experiences with the two!


----------



## vivek (Oct 3, 2009)

I will select OpenBSD+PF for customization, ability to control everything and run general purpose stuff such as MySQL, PHP, Perl and so on.

PFSense is tailored for use as a firewall and router. 

BTW, pfsense is freebsd based product.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 3, 2009)

This topic is stretching the limits .. As to pfSense, but also OpenBSD, read this topic: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## xy16644 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry admin!

vivek, thats what I was thinking. I am gonna tinker with pfsense today. It looks great for a dedicated firewall but I do like the sounds of OpenBSD!

I aware that pfsense is based on FreeBSD which is why I am looking into it!


----------

